# Qld Xmas Case Consumption



## bconnery (10/12/06)

And so it falls to me to start of this thread.

Lets try and get this one up to 44 pages as well shall we 

Remember, no off topic posts 

10. Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (has been consumed immediately...)

Couldn't resist starting off with this one. I rolled the bottle as per the instructions but to be honest not sure about the procedure so hopefully I achieved the intended result. 

Pours well. Good frothy head which did disappear fairly soon but I could blame my glasses. 

Lovely aroma of all the usual bananany sort of things.(i've never been good at picking what they are supposed to smell like, but this beer has them)

I drank this beer too warm. The flavours were fruity, almost bubblegum like, and I really enjoyed it, but it really needed a few more degrees. I would definitely recommend it slightly chilled, but warm enought to enjoy the fruitiness.

All in all a great way to start of the case!!


----------



## Ross (10/12/06)

Bloody hell - Into them already? Didn't you have enough last night/this morning  

Top work - I'll be chilling some down for consumtion tomorrow - choices, choices :chug: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (10/12/06)

I held off this morning. 

Then I mowed the lawn this afternoon and suddenly thought of all those beers in the fridge and decided what the hell...

Plus I bottled a beer this afternoon and that always tends to put one in my hand somehow...


----------



## Ross (10/12/06)

A couple still need updating:

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) 
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Bottled 31/10/06 but best after the advisory date on bottle) - Safale US56 dry yeast sachet.
6. C Jye - Wheatburst ( Bottled 13-11-06 - pick a hot day in the new year to consume)
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6, leave for a few weeks, serve wet)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.) - Wyeast Labs 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen.
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now) - 1728 Scottish (Wyeast)

15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) 
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout (Can be consumed immediately) - 1084 Irish Ale (Wyeast)
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone bottled 3Nov06 with an abv of approx 5.5% - ready to drink now.
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) - SO4 Dry Yeast
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (2-weeks in the bottle; consume now or wait 1-2 wks) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## InCider (10/12/06)

Hoops - Oatmeal Stout. I was looking forward to this one last night until I got the Tardis Mode.

Asthetically pleasing, the glass has good colour, XXXX Motif caps off a smooth crown seal.

Labelled by Pat (or Pat's intentions). Nice font, educated handwriting.

It's my kind of stout. Love it. Nothing more to say, Hoops, but I love it. I'm glad your're hosting the Queen's Birthday Swap. Top Marks.  

Adjectivley challenged - 'en gaurd'!


----------



## Zizzle (10/12/06)

Hoops - Oatmeal Stout. Looks like the one that exploded was destined for me - I missed out on this one. Was looking forward to it too, since I just did my first oatmeal stout.


----------



## Batz (10/12/06)

Zizzle said:


> Hoops - Oatmeal Stout. Looks like the one that exploded was destined for me - I missed out on this one. Was looking forward to it too, since I just did my first oatmeal stout.




I missed this one as well  

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (10/12/06)

Post count coming along nicely guys  

I've renamed my swap beer 10am lager. Do not drink this one after any other beers! It's from the keg too so drink up!

Zizzle, you can share Hoops beer with me as long as you open the bastard!


1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) 
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst ( Bottled 13-11-06 - pick a hot day in the new year to consume)
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6, leave for a few weeks, serve wet)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
12. C PistolPatch - 10AM Lager (Consume immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now) - 1728 Scottish (Wyeast)

15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) 
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout (Can be consumed immediately) - 1084 Irish Ale (Wyeast)
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone 
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (2-weeks in the bottle; consume now or wait 1-2 wks)


----------



## InCider (10/12/06)

Batz said:


> I missed this one as well
> 
> Batz



Patch had some hanging out his finger last I saw... karma for dropping one..

the OS is going down nicely... like Ducati Boys Stuto Grafton...


----------



## mackenny (10/12/06)

As I've just logged on as a member, you guys will have to go easy on me until I get my act together!

Christmas swap was a blast, even if cut short for me due to the Mrs remembering our anniversary.

My brew was a bit of a quick one that I threw together before I went away on holidays, so you'll have to cut me some slack I'm afraid.

It was intended to be an easy drinking pale ale (should have called it an "after mowing the lawn" ale).

It's been in the bottles for about 3 weeks already, so should (hopefully!!!) be ok to consume now.

Drink up... :chug:


----------



## sjc (11/12/06)

Gooday Ross and other xmas case attendees. Sounds like a good time was had by all. The Adelscott was bottled 3Nov06 with an abv of approx 5.5% - ready to drink now.

Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## bconnery (11/12/06)

For clarification:

16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)

This is the one with the green label that says:

Mooshells
E=SB3 (that should be cubed but I can't do a superscript in here)
Extra Strong Bitter.

It has a 3 on the lid even though I'm not number 3 on the list.


----------



## sjc (11/12/06)

One bottle in my case has no label (perhaps fell off in transit) but has a Z or N on the lid (a PET bottle). Is this your contribution Zizzle?
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Ross (11/12/06)

Those of you supplying bottle conditioned beers, can you supply the yeast details please for those wishing to culture the yeast.

cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (11/12/06)

Ross said:


> Those of you supplying bottle conditioned beers, can you supply the yeast details please for those wishing to culture the yeast.
> 
> cheers Ross




*5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Bottled 31/10/06 but best after the advisory date on bottle)* 

Safale US56 dry yeast sachet.

:beer:


----------



## bconnery (11/12/06)

Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)

The one with the Z on the lid...

Colour: A dark gold / light amber I guess. Looks good. 

Nicely carbonated. 

I'm not great with smelling aromas so can't really comment but it didn't jump out at me. 

Hint of caramel sweetness but an overall feeling of hops. Has that classic American fruity hops flavour. 

Mouthfeel is good with a good hop bitterness. 

Overall I would say most definitely a good example of the style. Might not please the real hopheads but won't overpower PistolPatch either...

And the most important rating of all... Very drinkable!


----------



## Zizzle (11/12/06)

sjc said:


> One bottle in my case has no label (perhaps fell off in transit) but has a Z or N on the lid (a PET bottle). Is this your contribution Zizzle?



Yeah mate thats mine, labels were lost in transit, only they never were stuck to the bottles :huh:


----------



## Batz (11/12/06)

Ross said:


> Those of you supplying bottle conditioned beers, can you supply the yeast details please for those wishing to culture the yeast.
> 
> cheers Ross





1728 Scottish (Wyeast)

Batz


----------



## Brad_G (11/12/06)

VJVAL1974 APA, 

us56 Dry.

Zizzles APA was a cracker, Nice and fruity, well balanced with malty flavour and mouthfeel. Nice one. 

Brad


----------



## Screwtop (11/12/06)

Ross said:


> Those of you supplying bottle conditioned beers, can you supply the yeast details please for those wishing to culture the yeast.
> 
> cheers Ross




Wyeast Labs 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen. 

Drink it now it's well carbonated, to style. Should be rolled to suspend the yeast as it adds to the flavour profile. Up to you, if you want to culture the yeast there will be plenty laying on the bottom of the bottle if you don't roll it. It's a well behaved yeast, very active and easy to reculture.


----------



## Ross (11/12/06)

*Aussie Clarets American Brown*

Pours fairly dark with a small head that didn't last long - this may have been due to my glass though, as not one of my usual drinking glasses & probably not cleaned properly.
Aroma is fairly subdued, malty with faint spice & citrus from the hops; this is certainly not out of style, & gives hints of the flavours to follow. Taste is fabulous though - a full, rich, caramaly sweet backbone finishing nice & bitter, just the way this style should be IMO. If i had to pick on anything, I'd like a touch more carbonation & little more aroma.

This is an excellent drop Paul & I enjoyed it immensely - hopefully a sign of the quality to come in this case. 

cheers Ross...


----------



## Zizzle (12/12/06)

Wildayeat - Skunk Fart Ale

First I'd like to say that I'm a newb, and I've only recently discovered the APA style (via LCPA) and I brewed my case swap APA, my first, at the same time as Brian. But I love the beer style. Growing up as an Aussie you are taught from a young age that yanks brew shite beer (along with Poms liking beers too warm). How wrong they are.

Anyway, on to Brian's beer...

Pours with a small tight white head that seems to last. Good bit of lacing down the glass. Carbonation level is good.

Smell from the bottle was good, nice hoppy, a bit fruity.

Nice dark golden colour.

Taste is not too bitter, nice fruity hoppy flavour.

Bloody drinkable.

I don't know whose beer is more to style, but I think I prefer the more malty character present in my APA. Just personal preference, and difference in recipe I guess. I had no idea of the difference when I chose the recipe.

A good beer. I'd be very proud if that was my first AG like it was for Brian. If they AG newbies can do beers this good, I'm looking forward to the rest of the case.


----------



## bconnery (12/12/06)

Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)

Lovely pale golden colour. Carbonation excellent with a nice white head that remained reasonably present all the way. Clarity was also excellent. 

Nice flavours and certainly went down a treat. 

Personally I found this one a little sweet. I think the bittering hops could have been increased, or later hops decreased to balance that out. This could be a preference of course but I like my pilsners with a little more bitterness.


----------



## Batz (12/12/06)

Hoops Oatmeal Stout

Found one of these in my case after thinking I missed out,straight into the fridge  

I am not sure what happened to the one that almost removed Pats head but my was fine.

Not into long drawn out reviews,very nice Hoops enjoyed it immensely,in fact the best stout I have had in a long time.

Batz


----------



## Aussie Claret (12/12/06)

Dry yeast US56 in the Aussie Claret American Brown.
Cheers
AC


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (12/12/06)

since were going for 44 pages  I just want to say that I have Aussie clarets Brown ale and VJ val's APA in the fridge ..
thanks Pat...
The missus and I will sample this arvo.. 

still on topic. 

:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (12/12/06)

bconnery said:


> Remember, no off topic posts



Obviously that  was just a typo.

So this thread doesn't get totally off-topic, can we start the following...

QLD Xmas Case 06 Poll - Did you get Hoop's Stout?
OLD Xmas Case 06 Poll - Did anyone get 2 of Hoops' Stout?
QLD Xmas Case 06 Poll - If you didn't get Hoop's stout, do you want one?
QLD Xmas Case 06 Poll - If you have 2 of Hoops Stout, will you share?* 
QLD Xmas Case 06 Poll - If you got Hoop's Stout, did it explode?

Please do separate polls for Sunshine Coast, Brisbane and Gold Coast to simplify bottle sharing.

*Aussie-Claret's Brown Ale* One of the beers I gave to Ned as I had the immense pleasure of tasting it last week. I remember after tasting it saying to Aussie and Old_Dog that I really need to start brewing beers like that as I really enjoyed it.

*bradvjval1974 APA* THe other beer I gave to Ned as I tasted it already right back when it was a little younger. Same comments go for Brad's beer as for Aussie's. Brad brews sometimes 2 to 3 times a week developing his own recipes and great twists. I wouldn't have minded some more of your apple malted one too Brad. Keep brewing those great beers!

Better go now and start writing up the...

QLD Xmas Case 06 Poll - Who do you think made the best beer?

P.S. MacKenny - Is that you Kenny? Welcome aboard mate! And what a great thread to do your first post in!


----------



## bconnery (12/12/06)

PistolPatch said:


> QLD Xmas Case 06 Poll - Did you get Hoop's Stout?
> 
> *bradvjval1974 APA* . I wouldn't have minded some more of your apple malted one too Brad.



Be very curious to hear about and/or taste this one myself. As some who were there can atest I'm nto averse to experimenting with fruit in beer and this one sounds very interesting! Recipe post perhaps? Otherwise Brad feel free to PM me...

I did get Hoops Stout. I have, perhaps foolishly, decided to cellar it for cooler times...

For what it's worth the ones I didn't get were Mothballs Porter and PistolPatch's Pilsner. 

There's also a couple I've had to assume about, one with BSA or something similar on the lid, and Broohaha Australian Ale but marked IPA on the lid so if anyone wants to fill me in on whose those are, I'm assuming perhaps David Bunzil and BrizzyBrew?


----------



## sjc (12/12/06)

The Adelscott is bottle conditioned and the yeast was a first generation split of Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale kindly provided by Snow.
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Mothballs (12/12/06)

US56 is the yeast in my Porter.


----------



## Screwtop (12/12/06)

bconnery said:


> As some who were there can atest I'm not adverse to experimenting with fruit in beer








You can say that again!


----------



## PistolPatch (12/12/06)

Brad told me Zizzle's beer was top so I whacked it in the fridge last night. Just realised I put the wrong one in and, in fact, don't even have Zizzle's beer  

Here's what I found though I have no idea whose beer it is?

*Stumbling Kegs American Wheat* 

Seeing wheat on the label threw me into a severe depression. The Yanks must have had a bad wheat season though because I can't taste much wheat in this at all. Perfect! (This one's safe Batz!) While being under-carbonated and giving having zero head, this beer would keep a lot of people (both brewers and non-brewers) happy as it's a very easy quaffer. I'll lave the technical side up to the others who actaully know what they are talking about. Thanks a lot to this mystery brewer :super:


----------



## Jye (12/12/06)

PistolPatch said:


> *Stumbling Kegs American Wheat*
> 
> Seeing wheat on the label threw me into a severe depression. The Yanks must have had a bad wheat season though because I can't taste much wheat in this at all. Perfect! (This one's safe Batz!) While being under-carbonated and giving having zero head, this beer would keep a lot of people (both brewers and non-brewers) happy as it's a very easy quaffer. I'll lave the technical side up to the others who actaully know what they are talking about. Thanks a lot to this mystery brewer :super:



Pat thats mine, I had it down as a wheatburst because I was going to hopburst it but didnt end up doing that. Its the same beer as I had at the meet and was filtered before bottling so it is taking a while to carbonate  Most of the bottle are US56 but if you have a bottle with a 'N' scratched in the top it has Nottingham.

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) 
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - American Wheat ( Bottled 13-11-06 - pick a hot day in the new year to consume)
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6, leave for a few weeks, serve wet)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
12. C PistolPatch - 10AM Lager (Consume immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now) - 1728 Scottish (Wyeast)

15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) 
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout (Can be consumed immediately) - 1084 Irish Ale (Wyeast)
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone 
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (2-weeks in the bottle; consume now or wait 1-2 wks)


----------



## PistolPatch (12/12/06)

> I had it down as a wheatburst because I was going to hopburst it but didnt end up doing that.



No hopburst? Must have been my going away present!

I'd actually love the recipe to that one Jye. That's a top summer beer that will go down a treat in WA. I was going to say that I thought it would get even better with some more time so was wrapped to see your comment above. BTW, I forgot to mention that mine was still cloudy though I have no idea if it should be or not for this style.

Thanks mate!


----------



## Zizzle (12/12/06)

I really liked Jye's beer on tap at the swap as well.

Jimmyjack ended up with 2 of my beers Pat, so see if you can convince him to send you one.

Drinking Brad's APA now. Another fine specimen. 

Good tighty whitey head. Great golden colour.

Nice hoppy flavour, not too bitter. There is a flavour in there I can't quite put my finger on. Maybe citrus. I'm interested to see what others with a more refined palette have to say.


----------



## bconnery (12/12/06)

4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)

Colour: dark gold

Carbonation excellent, nice creamy whit head that remained through the glass. 

I detect some hop aroma I think, it has a smell of something anyway. 

Hop flavour is nice and fruity again, without being as strongly present as in other examples. I think it is a little lacking here but not by much. 

Body and malt flavour are also a little underdone, not so much so that is too thin and watery, but it could do with a little more. 

I also get a slight tang, especially in the first few mouthfuls. 

All in all a nice beer that I think only needs a little tweaking. 

While not really wanting to make comparisons directly personally I think Zizzle's is a great example of an APA at the good lower end of the hop level for the style, and would be a good beer for this beer to be compared with to see where improvements could be made.


----------



## Ross (12/12/06)

Went to put Hoops Stout in the fridge to have with my char grilled steak tonight & found who missed out with the exploding bottle me  . So picked one of my favourite & most brewed styles Schwarzbier (Snows).
This a fabulous example of a Schwarz, light/med malt, really clean & perfectly balanced with the hops mine have become much heavier of late & more Ale like; this takes me back to the taste I first fell in love with  . I hope youll post this into the recipe section soon Snow? Colour was right at the dark end of the spectrum & unfortunately I didnt read the notes correctly on when to open it, as was only just carbonated. Im really miffed, as Id love to taste this one after another couple of weeks carbonation. You guys are really in for a treat with this one top brewing Snow.

cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (12/12/06)

9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)



colour: good pale amber colour. Clarity pretty good. Smells of earthy malt or perhaps hops. Not sure really...

Head starts well, fades and probably would leave laciness in a better glass than the one I'm using. 

Carbonation level is good for the style. 

This is a good example of a style I am admittedly very fond of. Nice level of bitterness and malt flavour. Some fruitiness in the taste. 

I'm assuming it has been achieved as a desirable product of the yeast rather than from the hops used. 


I really like this beer. 

This could be because I've been making and drinking a lot of similar ones of late but I think probably it's just a good beer.


----------



## Snow (12/12/06)

Ross said:


> Went to put Hoops Stout in the fridge to have with my char grilled steak tonight & found who missed out with the exploding bottle me  . So picked one of my favourite & most brewed styles Schwarzbier (Snows).
> This a fabulous example of a Schwarz, light/med malt, really clean & perfectly balanced with the hops mine have become much heavier of late & more Ale like; this takes me back to the taste I first fell in love with  . I hope youll post this into the recipe section soon Snow? Colour was right at the dark end of the spectrum & unfortunately I didnt read the notes correctly on when to open it, as was only just carbonated. Im really miffed, as Id love to taste this one after another couple of weeks carbonation. You guys are really in for a treat with this one top brewing Snow.
> 
> cheers Ross



Hey Ross, thanks for the great review! I haven't tried it myself, so now I'm really looking forward to it. Sorry about the carbonation  . I deliberately left bottling as long as I could so the beer would get maximum lagering time, which is essential for the WLP Marzen lager yeast. The Rauchbier some people tried at the swap was made with the same yeast. I have added the schwarzbier recipe in the recipe section for anyone who's interested. It's based on a recipe I found for Kostritser Schwarzbier and it's quite simple, which often works best. 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Ross (12/12/06)

*Browndogs APA*

Enjoying this one while Im typing. Poured with a nice head, but not holding, this is the problem with beers poured direct from the tap, they do lose a bit of carbonation & head retention. Ill be interested to see how mine faired, as I added a bit of CO2 back in with a carbonation cap.
As usual this is another fine beer from Browndog, the lovely citrusy aroma follows through in the mouth to a beautifully hoppy, spicy, flavoured APA with a great malt backbone. This is another beautifully balanced beer (Ive chosen well tonight :chug: ), sweet in the mouth but finishing nice and bitter just the way I love my ales.
Top brewing again Browndog & have no fears on your early bottling This beer is in its prime.

Cheers Ross


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (13/12/06)

*18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)*



Both my missus and I enjoyed this very much. No tech talk from us just a very nice smooth ezy to drink beer. The subtle spicey/citrusy flavor was very good.. 

Jo (missus) says try to knock out a batch of this "I" want another.  


Thanks guys ..


Brad your's this evening. 


:beer:


----------



## sjc (13/12/06)

Ross' Spalt Alt
first aroma detected chocolate malt. Clarity very high. Nicely bittered and finishes dry. European hop and malt flavours. A very clean beer. Carbonation was fine Ross. However, being the big drinker that I am, the real test will come tonight when I drink the other half!
A great beer Ross.
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Jye (13/12/06)

PistolPatch said:


> BTW, I forgot to mention that mine was still cloudy though I have no idea if it should be or not for this style.
> 
> Thanks mate!



The style can range from crystal clear to hazy... but the hazy in this one is ridiculous considering it has been filtered :blink: 

I wont put the recipe in the recipe section because it isnt one of my favorites but will add it to the QLD recipe thread.


----------



## Zizzle (13/12/06)

PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner 

Pours with a small head, smells malty, nice and clear, looks like a pilsner. Carbonation at bit low.

Very light tasting beer. More malty that hoppy. True to Pat's preferred style.

I'm getting a bit of a soapy flavour as well.

I'm a little disappointed. I didn't try this one while it was on tap, but I've really liked Pat's pilsners on tap before.


----------



## PistolPatch (13/12/06)

I'm a little dissapointed in that one too Matty. Too much work for such an uninteresting result. I'm going to plough on with the lagers but only one at a time just for the challenge. That means 3 ales to one lager. And I'm pretty excited about that because apart from Jye's recipe, I also want yours!....

*Zizzle's APA*

This tastes excellent! Another beer I could enjoy all day. I reckon that this a beautifully balanced beer. Only fault was maybe carbonation and head. The head bit may have been due to a dodgy glass as on the third pour I had some and it stayed until the end. I am absolutely wrapped I didn't miss this one in my case. Thanks mate!


----------



## sqyre (13/12/06)

Well i haven't actually started on the case yet...

BUT... while i was knocking off the rest of JJ's JS's...

I stumbled across a lost bottle of Frogman's American Pale Ale at the bottom of the esky..

Damien that was lovely...

As the clouds of commercial beer parted and the wholesome glow of Homebrewing finess shone a light of pure Gold and warmed my very soul with its tendlils of tasty excellence..I proclaimed..Shit Renae, this one's alright!!

Mate, PM me your recipe please...(if ain't here somewhere already.) 



Thanks SQYRE... B)


----------



## browndog (13/12/06)

> Top brewing again Browndog & have no fears on your early bottling This beer is in its prime.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Thanks for the rap Ross, coming from such a beer afficionado as yourself, that means a lot to me :beerbang: 

On with my first set of reviews

*Pistolpatches 10AM Lager*
Poured a light golden colour with a fine white head that died down to nothing (could have been the glass) with a slight hop aroma. A lightly carbonated easy drinking beer that to me tasted of apple.

*Kiwi Greg Pilsener*
This golden beer poured with a white rocky head that settled to a slight film, there was no aroma I could detect. This beer also tasted of apples to me.

*Ross Spat Alt*
Poured a Ruby red/amber colour with a big off white head that died to lace the glass on it's way down. This is my first taste of this style and I enjoyed the bold taste of malt and hop nicely balanced that left neither overpowering the other. As good a beer as you will get from the Carsbrook Brewery

*Wirra St Brewery English Bitter*
Poured a golden amber with a loose head that quickly died away, with malt on the nose and lightly carbonated to style I really enjoyed this EB.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz (13/12/06)

Ross said:


> Schwarzbier (Snows).
> This a fabulous example of a Schwarz, light/med malt, really clean & perfectly balanced with the hops mine have become much heavier of late & more Ale like; this takes me back to the taste I first fell in love with  . I hope youll post this into the recipe section soon Snow? Colour was right at the dark end of the spectrum & unfortunately I didnt read the notes correctly on when to open it, as was only just carbonated. Im really miffed, as Id love to taste this one after another couple of weeks carbonation. You guys are really in for a treat with this one top brewing Snow.
> 
> cheers Ross




Yep
Bloody nice drop Snow well done I loved it! :beerbang: 

I know Petes going to like this one as well

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (13/12/06)

sqyre said:


> As the clouds of commercial beer parted and the wholesome glow of Homebrewing finess shone a light of pure Gold and warmed my very soul with its tendlils of tasty excellence








The brewing Bard strikes again (in the Gaelic sense)


----------



## PistolPatch (13/12/06)

Hey Zizzle,

It turns out that I was drinking your delightful APA at the same moment my newest niece was born. Now I am an uncle for the 22nd time. I better brew your APA for Grace's 21st!


Pat


----------



## Ross (13/12/06)

*Zizzles APA*

Pours with a small head that doesn't last, but appears to be carbonated ok. Maybe needs a little longer in the bottle before consuming. The beer however is an excellent 1st AG beer, you must be pretty stoked with this one Zizzle? The aroma is fairly subdued but there's enough citrus there to let you know this is an apa. The taste is very nice indeed, citrusy with a lovely maltiness, as PP said, this beer is very nicely balanced.
A top effort Zizzle, a great session beer... :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (13/12/06)

I have a green plastic bottle with no labels or markings on it, anyone know who made it ?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (13/12/06)

*VjVals APA*

Well this saves me a bit of typing - VJ's beer & Zizzle's are very similar indeed, other than VJ's holding a better head. Again, a very good session apa. Nice one VJ  



Ross said:


> *Zizzles APA*
> 
> Pours with a small head that doesn't last, but appears to be carbonated ok. Maybe needs a little longer in the bottle before consuming. The beer however is an excellent 1st AG beer, you must be pretty stoked with this one Zizzle? The aroma is fairly subdued but there's enough citrus there to let you know this is an apa. The taste is very nice indeed, citrusy with a lovely maltiness, as PP said, this beer is very nicely balanced.
> A top effort Zizzle, a great session beer... :chug:




cheers Ross...


----------



## PistolPatch (13/12/06)

browndog said:


> I have a green plastic bottle with no labels or markings on it, anyone know who made it ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



I can't see any placcy bottles Tony but if it's a 500ml glass one, then it's Wildayeast's Skunk Fart Ale. Give it a crack!

Rossco, we need more pics in the case thread!


----------



## Zizzle (14/12/06)

Ross said:


> The beer however is an excellent 1st AG beer, you must be pretty stoked with this one Zizzle?



Not quite my first AG, I did a couple of Swarzbiers before. The swap beer was my first APA, which I was very happy with and didn't really want to give away  

That APA was also the first beer with my dual kettle-element boiler setup.

Was brewed at Brad's brew day, in which hop orders were confused or forgotten or something. So you devised a scheme where Wildayeast and I swapped Cascade and Amarillo hops and changed our addition times to make it all work. I didn't write down exactly what happened, so the exact recipe is lost


----------



## bconnery (14/12/06)

Browndog's APA

Mine was perhaps a touch undercarbonated but not enough to detract.

Great APA hop flavour, spciy, citrus sort of thing.

Another top class APA from the case!


----------



## PistolPatch (14/12/06)

I notice Browndog and Zizzle have said the carbonation and head on my beer were poor. All I can say is that I'm never going to let Ned bottle my swap beer from the keg again. Useless! Before I go and clean up all the mess he left behind (empty stubbies and glasses everywhere guys. Oh and there's a half-eaten sandwich under the couch*,) I'm going to have a crack at...

*Mackenny's Christmas Pilsner (or Pale Ale)*

Obviously Ned bottled your beer as well Kenny as the carbonation and head are probably similiar to mine. (Just bottle it yourself next time - probably be a lot quicker too  ) The beer has a bit of twang to it (though nowhere near as much as all the kits I did) and it always takes a while for my palate for this taste to subside and for me to taste the rest of the beer.

Have just poured the last glass and the head has got a lot better. This beer is certainly better than any kit that I ever brewed. It's starting to taste a lot more interesting now and without having the benefit of another glass, I'm guessing that, once the twang has gone, this is a beer that anyone could sit back and enjoy. Donya Kenny!

*Of course, these are my usual lies. Mind you, my brew kettle still smells of prawns


----------



## sqyre (14/12/06)

DAMN YOU!!!! DAMN YOU ALL!!!!

I CAN NO LONGER DRINK MY OWN BEER WITHOUT A GAG REFLEX KICKING IN..

I HAVE BEEN SPOILT AND CAN NOW NEVER GO BACK!!!

NO NO NO MORE K&K!!! mUst mUsT HaVe AG!!!!

DAMN YOU!!!! DAMN YOU TO HECK!!!!!


DISCLAIMER- SQYRE ACCEPTS NO RESPONCIBILITY FOR DRAMATIC OUTBURSTS AND FITS OF RAGE DUE TO SELF-DISGUST OF HIS OWN BEERS AFTER TRYING OTHER CRAFT BEERS MADE BY YOU BASTARDS WHO KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING.


----------



## Batz (14/12/06)

sqyre said:


> DAMN YOU!!!! DAMN YOU ALL!!!!
> 
> I CAN NO LONGER DRINK MY OWN BEER WITHOUT A GAG REFLEX KICKING IN..
> 
> ...




Hell :huh: 
Sorry doesn't seem like the thing to say

Umm....shit happens? <_< 

Batz


----------



## altstart (14/12/06)

Such is life Sqyre

  Cheers Altstart


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (14/12/06)

*First Up * Brad / vjval , Jo and I have enjoyed our sample of your fine work. I cant pick it, (uneducated northaners ) but the after taste is enjoyable , we both felt that we could have a "few"  ..
but not maybe a big night on the same beer .. However better than what I have on tap to wash it down with at the mo.. 



*Pat* Lol  ... I did mention that I haven't bottled in years and you were so busy writing 4 page posts that its lucky it got into a bottle at all ... 

As for your kettle, I don't know what your doing but I used mine to cook mud crab tuesday night and brewed in it yesterday. Nappie san and a green scrubbie. then just a pink wash .. No probs ... 

Im sure it will come good.. 


Oh I look forward to the next so I can try more great beers by you guys.. 2 is not enough ..

Thanks Pat 

Thanks guys


----------



## PistolPatch (14/12/06)

I'll try a kilo of Pink Stain Remover Ned  Hope this works on my friggin carpet too.

Am seriously panicking now as sjc said he is going to try my beer tonight. He warned me yesterday that he was going to be, 'brutally honest.' I've sent him 12 emails and $200 since but I don't think it will be enough


----------



## Screwtop (14/12/06)

First of all sorry that Ned was unable to take all the case swap beers home with him, 25 beers to sample before xmas, afternoons on the river would have been great for the next couple of weeks. Happy xmas Ned and family.

*Browndog's APA* 

A fantastic beer BD, which has been the cause of some consternation at Inspectors Pocket Brewery. Have always steered away from big hoppy beers, as I'm am not a great fan and Margaret is really picky when it comes to hops. As we generally have a beer together I try to make something that suits us both and have to be carefull when it comes to hop varieties. Bought Chinook about 5 months ago and have not used it in any brew yet because I didn't think it would go down too well. Trust you! after a sample tonight she asked why I haven't made any of "that". Shit I try, but that is female logic, thought Chinook would be the last hop she would like. Now I have to beg the recipe, and have it ready for xmas, "of course"?

The head was a little light on but everything else was great about this beer, complex and well balanced, some real hop complexity both flavour and aroma wise, simply a great beer BD!

*Sluggerdogs German Pilsener* 

WOW! I loved everything about this beer, light colour, tight white head, perfect carbonation, bittering and aroma hops in perfect balance. A real clean crisp pilsener.

Thanks for the chance to sample these beers brewers, well done.


----------



## bconnery (14/12/06)

*Sluggerdogs German Pilsner*


Poured a beautiful pale gold. Great clarity. Great carbonation. Lovely creamy white head. 

If I sound like I'm waxing lyrical about this one it's because I am. This was an absolutely top notch beer. 

Great colour, great bitterness level with a hint of spice from the hops. 

A great example of a style that can be difficult to master. 

My wife said 'This doesn't look like a homebrew. It doesn't taste like homebrew'.

Fantastic!


*Whatever the beer that says BSA on the lid is...*

Colour is a dark gold. Clarity: a little murky. I don't regard this as a fault personally but the brewer might so I leave it for feedback purposes. Carbonation level is pretty good, head doesn't remain too much but it isn't flat. 

Mouthfeel is nice with a sort of tart finish. The finish reminds me of my sour orange beer but I have no idea whether it is intended or not so can't say it's a fault...

Regardless I find the beer quite drinkable, but I like sour beers so who's to say?

Kind of an APA crossed with a lambic perhaps?

If this is infected then it's been a kind infection...


----------



## Screwtop (14/12/06)

Screwtop said:


> *Browndog's APA*
> 
> Bought Chinook about 5 months ago and have not used it in any brew yet because I didn't think it would go down too well.




BrownDog tells me it's not Chinook, well what would I know! Had a definite Chinook aroma, I have to know what he has used. Managing director says I should make something this good! On ya Tony.


----------



## Zizzle (14/12/06)

4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)

Pours with a good head that lasts, good amount of lacing down the glass. Clear darkish golden in colour.

Light mouth feel, with a earthy hoppy aftertaste. I like it, very drinkable but quite different to the Amarillo/Cascasde APAs which I prefer.


----------



## Brad_G (15/12/06)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> *First Up *Brad / vjval , Jo and I have enjoyed our sample of your fine work. I cant pick it, (uneducated northaners ) but the after taste is enjoyable , we both felt that we could have a "few"  ..
> but not maybe a big night on the same beer .. However better than what I have on tap to wash it down with at the mo..



Thanks ned, 
That aftertaste would be the Centennial hops. Session beers, to me, are lighter in body than this APA. 
By the way, I have tasted a few of the swap, and am very impressed. When I get time Ill type up my notes on them.

brad


----------



## sjc (15/12/06)

PistolPatch's 10 am lager aka German Pilsener.
After all the bagging (is that BIAG bagging?) that Pat had given his beer on the forum I wasn't sure what to expect. I was very pleasantly surprised and found this to be a very good session beer. Brilliant clarity and no strong hop aroma. No fruity aromas either suggesting a consistent cold fermentation temperature. A subtle hop flavour on the palate. I thought it would stand up well against something like a Boags or Cascade. COuld have happily drunk quite a few of these.
Have you posted the recipe Pat?
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Snow (15/12/06)

*SJC's Aldescott French Malt Liquor*

Poured a lovely golden amber colour with a nice fluffy white head. Good malt notes and a slight smokey aroma (at 6-7c). Very minimal bitterness, but countered with a crisp dryness that doesn't make the malt seem too sweet. Good "campfire" smoke flavour that lingers on the tongue. A nice beer that gets better as it warms up. Having said that, it could use a bit more complexity through malt selection and maybe a more dominant yeast? All in all a good beer though, Stephen - a pleasure to drink! 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Ross (15/12/06)

*Frogmans APA*

Came back from walking the dogs with a thirst to die for - Cracked open Damiens APA & nearly sank it in one. Poured with a good head which lasted for the whole glass (not that it lasted that long  ), slightly subdued hop aroma compared to Zizzle's & VJ's apas with a less malty profile. Has that slightly acidic taste that extract gives, but on a hot day this adds a really refreshing twist. I thoroughly enjoyed this one & was the perfect beer to quench a thirst. Nice one Frogman  

cheers Ross


----------



## frogman (15/12/06)

PistolPatch's 10 am lager aka German Pilsener.
Great session beer,
Almost zero head retention,
Slighty light in flavour,
Very enjoyable.

Frogman.


----------



## Batz (15/12/06)

Ross said:


> *Frogmans APA*
> 
> Came back from walking the dogs with a thirst to die for - Cracked open Damiens APA & nearly sank it in one. Poured with a good head which lasted for the whole glass (not that it lasted that long  ), slightly subdued hop aroma compared to Zizzle's & VJ's apas with a less malty profile. Has that slightly acidic taste that extract gives, but on a hot day this adds a really refreshing twist. I thoroughly enjoyed this one & was the perfect beer to quench a thirst. Nice one Frogman
> 
> cheers Ross




I am drinking one as I type,nice brew,mine is a little under carbonated.
Better chuck Zizzle's in the freezer,got an APA thirst now ! :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Ross (15/12/06)

*Sluggerdog's Pilsner*

I'm not a great Lager lover, but beers made this way can change a man  . As endorsed by others earlier, this is a great beer. Pours beautifully, crystal clear, wonderful spicey aroma & the taste is gorgeous - crisp with a floral spicyness that balances perfectly. With the difficulty factor this style has, it's probably the best crafted beer I've tasted so far in the swap. Nice one sluggerdog, you're really nailing this style now.

cheers Ross...


----------



## Batz (15/12/06)

Batz said:


> I am drinking one as I type,nice brew,mine is a little under carbonated.
> Better chuck Zizzle's in the freezer,got an APA thirst now ! :beer:
> 
> Batz




Bugger  
Did not get one of Zizzle's,nor one of Ross's...but two od Pats,things are going from bad to worst :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Ross (15/12/06)

Batz said:


> Bugger
> Did not get one of Zizzle's,nor one of Ross's...but two od Pats,things are going from bad to worst :lol:
> 
> Batz



Double bugger - I was looking forward to your feedback on mine Batz, being that you're the Altman  

Did Ned get one of mine (hopefully) or did someone end up with 2?

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (15/12/06)

I only got 19 bottles....and two are Pats :blink: :blink: 

Batz


----------



## InCider (15/12/06)

Frogman - I know why Mrs Frogman married you - my fave beer so far... drank it with 5 ladies in the car on the way to Robbie Williams...

Then Zizzles - tops mate - even after Frogmans nice work. Those girls were purdy!  

Patch - I was outside Suncorp on the approach to the gate indulging in your beer. I had to get it down quick, so I did the very un-australian thing: I read the label.  It sais "Drink Immediately" so I sculled it back. Bewdiful.

Kiwi Greg - Loved the Pilsner - I'll have to make one next week. 

Sluggerdog - you tough old wizened bastard. Having yours now. Whack-oh. Tops work. Case swap for Valentines day at yours.  

I drank a beer with no label and some texta on the top... it was excellent.  Congrats.

Never met a beer I haven't liked, just some more than others... 

InCider.


----------



## Brad_G (15/12/06)

Batz said:


> I only got 19 bottles....and two are Pats :blink: :blink:
> 
> Batz



Hi batz, thats really strange, cause when I left the swap, everyone had 21 or more. The numbers were strange, its like someone didnt swap or something. I havent checked the list, but I know I only got 21 bottles. Next time the organisation must be more precise. My apologies. 



Brad


----------



## Screwtop (15/12/06)

Ross said:


> *Frogmans APA*
> 
> Came back from walking the dogs with a thirst to die for - Cracked open Damiens APA & nearly sank it in one. Poured with a good head which lasted for the whole glass (not that it lasted that long  ), slightly subdued hop aroma compared to Zizzle's & VJ's apas with a less malty profile. Has that slightly acidic taste that extract gives, but on a hot day this adds a really refreshing twist. I thoroughly enjoyed this one & was the perfect beer to quench a thirst. Nice one Frogman
> 
> cheers Ross




No walking the dogs for me, a monster of a brew day to create a monster thirst. What can I add, this was a terrific beer Frogman, and boy did it fill the need.

Ross' All Alt Spalt: Beautiful Ross, just a smigeon too much Spalt for me and I love Spalt but a great beer, so clear and what terrific colour. Carb'd well and head retention was good.

Have not had enough beer yet after todays effort, into the shower now before session two.


----------



## Batz (15/12/06)

Brad_G said:


> Hi batz, thats really strange, cause when I left the swap, everyone had 21 or more. The numbers were strange, its like someone didnt swap or something. I havent checked the list, but I know I only got 21 bottles. Next time the organisation must be more precise. My apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> Brad




It always a f/up,beer and organisation don't mix.
You did a wonderful job mate :beerbang: If left to Pat we would still be there,Squire maybe getting sick of us by now :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Brad_G (15/12/06)

Just got home from work and Im hooking into one of* Batz's Scottish*. 

Bloody good beer. Head lasts and lasts and its carbed well too. Malty and light bodied at first, then the hops join the party to leave you hanging for another gulp. Top drop mate. cheers

Brad :chug:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (16/12/06)

Ross said:


> Did Ned get one of mine (hopefully) or did someone end up with 2?
> cheers Ross





Unfortunately Not Ross, I only ended up with Brad and Zizll's offering and they came out of Pats case on Monday morning befor I left for the airport. .. we did enjoy them both though... :beerbang: 


I will look into freight befor the next one or I might just have to slip into a few nodoze and just overnight it 


love all the reviews guys it just makes me want more fermenting space ...

2 brews this week sofor and I have the grain weighed out for #3 later this arvo .. 


:beer:


----------



## browndog (16/12/06)

*VJVal's APA*
This beer poured with little head and a bit cloudy, I found this to be a very interesting APA leaning towards maltiness. It seemed to me fairly light on with the bittering hops and tending to additions late in the boil. I found the malt profile very interesting and would love to see the recipe. I really enjoyed the first glass but was a bit dismayed to find the second glass absolutely chockers with yeast and undrinkable  looking in the bottom of the bottle there was still quite a bit of yeast there too. Was this beer bottle conditioned Brad?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## browndog (16/12/06)

*Zizzle's APA*
Just gave this beer a crack and have to agree with previous posters about it being very similar to Brad's APA. I like a bitter beer and tend to bitter in the high 40s and above, but the fact that I have enjoyed Brad's and Zizzle's offerings so much makes me think I might scale back a bit. Very easy drinking session beer you have here Zizzle.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider (16/12/06)

Hey Blokes, I'm logged in at a party showing a mate how to download [email protected]#n with torrents  

Screwtop - Michael - great [email protected] as advised - brilliant - I am sorry I missed the AG brewday - Wife's bidet and all the associated festivities. I'll make it up to you by letting you know not to drink my contribution for AT LEAST A MONTH... h34r: 

The gent that mate the label in german with a malt whisky reference deserves applause - brilliant (esky buggered the labels a bit... great stuff.  

:angry: my Betty Boop Spicey cider got chilled and handed to me during the week and I was forced to drinking and still have the creases in my face. Sorry guys, it was ferking terrrible. Leave as noted above and I will hide until next swap and hone my skills.


I've got a bit of a Pistol Patch going on, so can't help but type... ahhh...


InCider


----------



## Brad_G (16/12/06)

Browndog, 



Yeah, I know what you mean about the yeast deposit. I have noticed this when bottle conditioning with us56, it doesnt settle as well as s04 and tends to float around after the first pour. 

*My recipe:*

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.50 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 9.8 % 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EGrain 78.7 % 
0.22 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4.3 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 3.9 % 
0.16 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 3.1 % 
16.20 gm Chinook [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 20.5 IBU 
12.70 gm Centennial [10.00%] (30 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
28.30 gm Centennial [10.00%] (30 min) (Aroma Hop-SteeHops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 



And, 

My very bad and most probably not even helpful tasting notes ( i wrote down dot points and now Im transferring them to the forum): 



*Ross's Spalt Alt*

Smells very sweet and malty, sort of roasted. Tastes very clean, 1000 malt flavours hit you at once. Roasted chocolate aftertaste maybe? Very Pleasurable beer. 



*Zizzles APA*

smells Peachy? Lychee? Taste: Nice medium to full body, malty characteristic with balanced finish. Fruity aftertaste. Yum. 



*Frogmans APA*

Smells Citricy and sweet. Tastes initially sweet, light bodied with silghtly sharp citrus tang at the end. 



*Wirra St English Bitter*

Hardly any smell at all (unless I had sawdust in my nose from work!). Chocolaty malty taste with good hop balance



*Adel Scott* 

Rich Tarty smell, massive head. strong roasted chocolate malty flavour, maybe some dark caramel. Full Full body and mouthfeel. This ones a meal in a glass. I liked it, but only a few or your full!! 



*E=sb3*

What a great beer. Well done. Smells of sweet caramal or candy, and tastes just as sweet, with a dry bitterness. Id love this recipe. 



*Aussie Clarats American Brown*

Fruity malt smell, initially Chocolaty and then roasted flavour. Enjoyable. Nice one Clarat



*Snows Schwartz*

Another fine specimine. Carbonation was a little low I thought. sweet caramal and nice full body. Great afterdinner beer for me. Wish I wrote more notes on this one cause theres asterisks and stars drawn around this one meaning its a cracker. I loved it. 



*Hoops Oatmeal Stout*

Pours with dark uneven head (in my glass anyway). Dry citrucy smell. Sweet by dry roasted chocolate flavours. Mate, I dont drink much stout, but this i found amazing. Nice work. 



*Someones Australian Ale*

Pours with no head, has a sort of extract tinny smell. Meduim body and carbonation. Maybe some carared flavour in there. very easy drinking for those sunday lunch barbecues that go on into the night!!!! 



*Browndogs APA*

Sorry browndog, but I think I got a dud. No carbonation, and tasted really infected/off/oh man, sorry mate. 



There we go, I wasnt born to be a beer taster, but I gave it a go. 



Brad


----------



## sqyre (17/12/06)

Not going too well here either i'm afraid....

*Had a bit of an INCIDENT... :huh: *


The photo pretty much says it all...

View attachment 10530




Luckily Me and Blue dog were blown clear of the explosion.. 

I suffered short term memory loss and Blue dog copped a bottlecap in the sphincter...



After many hours of searching through the debris the Anti-terrorism Investigation team traced the source back to this...

View attachment 10531




Apparently while cleaning out the fridge i may have inadvertantly bumped the Bottle while placing it on the floor beside the fridge...although i have no recolection of the events due to the explosion...

(and possibly due to the fact i may have been pissed..)  

For what its worth Maxy loved it he spent ages licking it off the floor....the wall...Blue dog...my car...me...nextdoor nieghbour's patio...etc.


Sorry Hoops, but then again it looks likes i'm the one who's missing out going by the boys reviews.


----------



## Screwtop (17/12/06)

Enjoyed another couple last night:

Snows Black Xmas Beer: At first I thought the smoked did not work in this beer Snow, but then as it warmed up, well can I have the recipe. Thought it was a really nice schwarzer so well balanced and was sorry there wasn't another bottle.

Old Dogs APA: WOW! Another fine example of an APA, hops spot on. Great clarity and colour, carbonation was good but lacked a little in holding the head. Great session beer, could tip this in my head all night. 

Pistol Patch's 10 AM Lager: Dunno Patch, there was a lot of headspace in mine and it tasted a little off or something, maybe after the APA hops, so put the other half bottle away for a try first up tonight.


----------



## PistolPatch (17/12/06)

Damo and Paul: To save you having to carry out all your swap bottles at once, I have left Hoop's stout out on the verge for you - it's next to mine  

Screwtop: Not sure if I mentioned it here but I tried my swap beer straight after Paul's several weeks back and it was disgusting. Hence the name change to '10AM Lager.' If you try it tonight, definitely have it first up. If you have one of Ross's carbonator caps, use that too!

How lucky is Batz getting 2 of my beers?


----------



## Batz (17/12/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Damo and Paul: To save you having to carry out all your swap bottles at once, I have left Hoop's stout out on the verge for you - it's next to mine
> 
> Screwtop: Not sure if I mentioned it here but I tried my swap beer straight after Paul's several weeks back and it was disgusting. Hence the name change to '10AM Lager.' If you try it tonight, definitely have it first up. If you have one of Ross's carbonator caps, use that too!
> 
> How lucky is Batz getting 2 of my beers?




I had them last night Pat

Not quite balanced IMO,bit too maltly which after a while starts to taste sweet and a bit like syrup.
Get a hand full of hops happening a the start of the boil.
I drank them both all the same  

Batz


----------



## browndog (17/12/06)

> Browndogs APA
> 
> Sorry browndog, but I think I got a dud. No carbonation, and tasted really infected/off/oh man, sorry mate.


Sorry to hear that Brad, hopefully yours is the only one. One possibility is that I ran out of the APA with 3 bottles to go and I filled the remaining 3 with an IPA that tastes very different from the APA and you got one of those. Still would not explain it tasting infected though. Filling bottles from a keg is a hassle and a nicely carbed beer in the keg can loose quite a bit during the bottling. Surely someone on this site can come up with a simple, hasslefree method to bottle from the keg without loosing carbonation. CPBF are not the answer IMHO>

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (17/12/06)

browndog said:


> Surely someone on this site can come up with a simple, hasslefree method to bottle from the keg without loosing carbonation. CPBF are not the answer IMHO>
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



I used a carbonation cap on mine to give them a little boost - This is how i do my competition bottles as well... appears to have worked.

cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (17/12/06)

*Number 26 on the lid, which I think is Wildayeasts APA?*

Nice ambery colour. Tastes of classic APA hops, citrusy. Not quite as balanced in the malts and hops as some of the others in this swap but quite tasty all the same. 

The clarity in mine was pretty much non-existent. Again I don't consider this important but mention it in case the brewer does. 


*Ross's Spalt Alt*

Fantastic. Amazing deep brown colour. Clarity excellent. Taste was all malty flavour with the hop bitterness underpinning it at the back. I really enjoyed this beer. Between Batz from the last swap and Ross now I may have to have a stab at this style...


Brad_G,

The recipe for the E=SB3 is in the recipe section already...

It's a partial mash but you shouldn't have much trouble converting...


----------



## Jye (17/12/06)

*Sluggerdog and Hoops*

In the words of Borat "Is nice... Is a good" :chug: 



browndog said:


> One possibility is that I ran out of the APA with 3 bottles to go and I filled the remaining 3 with an IPA that tastes very different from the APA and you got one of those.



Are there any markings on the bottle to tell if we got an IPA.... I hope I did :beerbang: 

Batz what happened to the bat avatar? its just not the same without it


----------



## browndog (17/12/06)

Look on the cap Jye, it will either say APA or IPA. 

Cheers

Tony


----------



## browndog (17/12/06)

*Aussie Claret,s American Brown*
This is a really good beer Aussie, a great blend of malts complemented with just the right amount of hops make this beer one of my favourites so far. Hope to see the recipe, I'd like to have a crack at it.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## browndog (17/12/06)

Screwtop said:


> BrownDog tells me it's not Chinook, well what would I know! Had a definite Chinook aroma, I have to know what he has used. Managing director says I should make something this good! On ya Tony.



Bugger, I was looking for my recipe to post and what do you know! I used 30g of chinook for bittering. My appologies Mike and I stand in awe of your hop identifying talents. I will post the recipe in the relevant thread.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## browndog (17/12/06)

browndog said:


> Bugger, I was looking for my recipe to post and what do you know! I used 30g of chinook for bittering. My appologies Mike and I stand in awe of your hop identifying talents. I will post the recipe in the relevant thread.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Oops made a blue there, the recipe did indeed contain perle, not chinook. Sorry Mike.


----------



## bconnery (17/12/06)

Hoops Oatmeal Stout

I had been planning to cellar this one but was re-arranging the beer shelves and paranoia kicked in so I placed it very gingerly in the fridge...

Colour was a deep black with hint of brown at the edge. Carbonation was pretty good although the head did seem to disappear pretty quick. 

Great caramely sweetness and a very smooth drinking beer. This was a good stout if not quite to my personal preference. I prefer my stouts with really strong bitter roast flavours but that's me. 

That doesn't detract from the quality of this beer.


----------



## Zizzle (17/12/06)

browndog - APA

Pours with a nice white head, golden colour, nice and clear. Best looking beer in the case so far.

Lovely aroma, and lacing down the glass, good carbonation.

Taste is quite bitter, which tends to overwhelm my taste buds so that I can't taste much else very well, but there is some good hop flavour there too.

My taste is for less bitter more malty beers, but I can see this is a finely crafted beer, and love it despite that.


----------



## Batz (17/12/06)

Jye said:


> Batz what happened to the bat avatar? its just not the same without it




It the Xmas thing happening :beer: 

Batz


----------



## InCider (17/12/06)

Batz said:


> It the Xmas thing happening :beer:
> 
> Batz









Santa Batz Avatar!


----------



## Batz (17/12/06)

InCider said:


> Santa Batz Avatar!




Very nice InCider

Cheers
Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (18/12/06)

sjc said:


> Have you posted the recipe Pat?



I'll chuck it up (metaphorically speaking) in the QLD recipe thread.* It's a grain bill from AndrewQLD with a hop schedule from Bizarre. Hopefully you, Batz, or Greg can work out how to balance it. I hear rumours that Greg's beer is tops.

*Quite dissapointed that Moose didn't start a, 'QLD Ale Recipe,' thread and a, 'QLD Lager Recipe,' thread  

*Wildayeasts Skunk Fart Ale*

This was Wildayeast's first AG done on my equipment (a real plus!) and amongst about 15 drunk brewers offering advice (a real minus!) at Brad's place - lol.

Obviously I'm not the best person to write on this style as, like Matty, I only start to enjoy these bitter beers towards the last mouthfuls. I couldn't find any brewing errors apart from clarity. Maybe some racking and cold-conditioning would improve the clarity a little Brian though clarity has never detracted me from a beer.

I'll be really interested to see what the hopheads say as I certainly started to quite enjoy it towards the end just like Jye and Browndog's beers of the last swap. I suspect that Brian has done an excellent job here.


----------



## Screwtop (18/12/06)

browndog said:


> Oops made a blue there, the recipe did indeed contain perle, not chinook. Sorry Mike.




Don't understand how I got it so wrong, really difficult to confuse those two. Use Perle a lot here, but only ever for bittering and in small amounts to get a bitterness that wont turn your ears backwards. For bittering in most beers I use 10g of perle and then adjust with NB for the required BU. Did you use the Perle as flavour/aroma additions BD?


----------



## bconnery (18/12/06)

*Aussie Claret's American Brown*

I'll add my name to those praising this beer. Great colour, good body. Nice fruity hop flavours against a backdrop of malt. Most of the american browns I'd had before had more of a nut flavour and theme, rather than the hops that come through more on this one and I liked the difference. 



*Old Dog's Pale Ale*

Clarity on this one was excellent, a pale golden beer. 

The mouthfeel was again all about those fruity hops. While I felt this one lacked some of the malt background of other pales ales tried on this swap I didn't see that as a defect. The hop flavour worked so well it didn't matter. 

I could have drunk this beer all day.


----------



## Aussie Claret (18/12/06)

Gentlemen,
Thank you for the nice comments, I will post the recipe for the brown ale when I get home tonight.
I picked up my swap case from Pats yesterday (thanks) and gingerly put all the bottles in the fridge (the oatmeal stout bottle bomb is wrapped in a towel and safety blanket) looking forward to trying that one.

I have only tasted one of the case being Ross's Spalt Alt and wow, very very nice. I'll be after the recipe ross please.

Poured with a creamy coloured head that lasted half way down the glass, not bad for a force carbed beer. The aroma was fantastic a real toasted / roasted rich aroma, colour was a deep red brown and crystal clear. The maltiness and bitterness perfectly balanced, wasn't overly aromatic with the hops just as a good alt should be. 
My wife also (being German) really enjoyed this beer. Shame she got her mitts on it.

Cheers
AC


----------



## browndog (18/12/06)

> Don't understand how I got it so wrong, really difficult to confuse those two. Use Perle a lot here, but only ever for bittering and in small amounts to get a bitterness that wont turn your ears backwards. For bittering in most beers I use 10g of perle and then adjust with NB for the required BU. Did you use the Perle as flavour/aroma additions BD?




30G of perle for bittering ST, and some magnum and cascade for flavour/aroma. The recipe is up on the the recipe thread, take a look.

cheers

BD


----------



## Screwtop (18/12/06)

browndog said:


> 30G of perle for bittering ST, and some magnum and cascade for flavour/aroma. The recipe is up on the the recipe thread, take a look.
> 
> cheers
> 
> BD



I've been up and down that recipe list, can't find an APA from you anywhere, just the IPA using POR. Maybe I'm filtering the list incorrectly of something.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (18/12/06)

screwtop I think its the QLD xmas case recipe thred

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (18/12/06)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> screwtop I think its the QLD xmas case recipe thred
> 
> Cheers




Doop! Found it Tony!

Thanks Ned

Under strict orders to have it ready for New Year - Brew, Brew


----------



## Snow (18/12/06)

Screwtop said:


> Enjoyed another couple last night:
> 
> Snows Black Xmas Beer: At first I thought the smoked did not work in this beer Snow, but then as it warmed up, well can I have the recipe. Thought it was a really nice schwarzer so well balanced and was sorry there wasn't another bottle.



Glad you liked it Screwtop! There's actually no smoke malt in this one - you might be thinking of the rauchbier I had on the night. Recipe is in the recipe database for you to look at.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Snow (18/12/06)

*Ross's Spalt Alt*
This was a beautiful beer. gorgeous colour, fine creamy head, deep malty aroma with a hint of chocolate and spice. Flavours are very complex with notes of mocha coffee and spice. A well crafted beer, Ross and a pleasure to drink. Can't wait to try my hand at this style!

*Hoops's Oatmeal stout*
Delicious stout. very straightforward, but very drinkable. Nice silky mouthfeel and good roasty flavours. A little sweet for my liking, but a good representation of the style. Well done mate!

*Number 26* 
Very cloudy, but a delicious beer! Great APA with citrussy flavours (amarillo?) and good malt backbone. Head died very quickly, but I was using a plastic mug (on a boat), so probably my fault. Good beer all round!

Had a very big weekend, so more reviews to come tonight!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Brad_G (18/12/06)

*Screwtops Weihenstephaner Hefe Weizen* :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Mate, I cant describe how bloody nice this weizen was. So refreshing, fruity, I dunno, but it was amazing. I rolled the bottle as instructed. Great head and carbonation, straw to golden hazy colour, just like the hefe's that Ive had before.

Screwtop, can I have the recipe. Im into that one!.  

Brad


----------



## Screwtop (18/12/06)

Snow said:


> Glad you liked it Screwtop! There's actually no smoke malt in this one - you might be thinking of the rauchbier I had on the night. Recipe is in the recipe database for you to look at.
> 
> Cheers - Snow




There's a bloody conspiracy going on, you and Browndog I know it. That or I had totally lost my palate that night. What could I have had before the beer to knock it out so far, beats me. That Schwarzer definitely tasted like it had smoked malt in it, even the wife thought so. Great beer anyway Snow, as was the Raucher, thought it had just the right subtle level of smokiness about it.




Brad_G said:


> *Screwtops Weihenstephaner Hefe Weizen* :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:
> 
> Mate, I cant describe how bloody nice this weizen was. So refreshing, fruity, I dunno, but it was amazing. I rolled the bottle as instructed. Great head and carbonation, straw to golden hazy colour, just like the hefe's that Ive had before.
> 
> ...



Really happy you enjoyed it Brad, love this one myself, plenty of banana and clove, the Weihenstephaner yeast makes it a stand out. Perfect timing it needs to be enjoyed young cold and highly carb'd. Will post the recipe for you.


----------



## Ross (18/12/06)

*Screwtops Weihenstephaner Hefe Weizen*

Beautiful beer Screwtop - Mine was a little undercarbed but didn't detract from a great beer. Plenty of bubblegum, clove & subtle banana in mine - loved it :super: Maybe Batz will send me his B) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (18/12/06)

*Batz - Scottish Ale*

Had this one last the other night & think I poured it a bit cold - It poured beautifully, with a lovely head, probably the best presented beer so far. Intial taste though was a little dissapointing, just didn't do it for me; so left it in the glass for a bit while watching telly - what a difference though once it had warmed up a bit - the beer came alive & certainly had the grin factor we all seek. A style I've never made & don't know too much about, but is certainly on the "to brew" list after this one. A really tasty beer Batz, can't remember now the flavours I was getting (should have made notes), but it was beautifully complex & balanced - just posted the above to make sure others don't serve too cold - this is definately one for enjoying at British ale temps :beer: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Aussie Claret (18/12/06)

*Pistol Patch 10am Lager*
Sorry but this was a very very bland beer, slightly hazy no real aroma or body. Mate this isn't one of your better beers. 

*Old Dog APA*
A very nice beer , I know this is one of your staple beer and is nice easy drinking beer. Subtle Cascade aroma and some lingering bitterness. This is a great session beer. A slight haze and the head didn't last long probably due to being force carbed. Personally I think it could have had a little more maltiness/body, but that is my perference. Good Job.

*VJVal APA*
Golden colour but quite hazy/cloudy, a fruity nose with light hop flavour more malty than hoppy. Personally I think it could have a little more hop aroma and flavour for the style. An easy drinking beer with a long last head and lacing down the glass. Nice beer.

AC


----------



## Batz (18/12/06)

Cheers Ross
And know you can't have Screwys Weihenstephaner Hefe Weizen (that's a big word for wheat beer hey?)
Believe it or not I am having this baby tonight  

Batz


----------



## Ross (18/12/06)

*PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner*

As I've said before I'm not a big lager fan & this was a typical Euro lager to me. Mine had plenty of carbonation but didn't hold a head & the taste wasn't dry enough for my idea of a pilsner - Saying that there were no off flavours & would have gone down a treat on a hot day, but following Screwtops weizen late in the evening as it did, it was always going to be up against it.

cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (18/12/06)

Batz,

Poured you an Alt from the case swap keg & it fizzled out with only 10mm in the bottle  
So poured you one of my anawabs winning Alt instead & the bloody keg ran dry also  

Got a copy of the xmas case in primary now, so will send you one, once it's on tap.

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (18/12/06)

Browndogs IPA

First impressions cloudy,lacks a little head...then........fantastic taste,finished the bottle wishing I had a few more of these.

Loved it thanks Browndog :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Zizzle (18/12/06)

Old Dog - Pale Ale

More subtle than the the other APAs in the case. Very light in colour & body. Good head and lacing down the glass.

I enjoyed this one.


----------



## Batz (18/12/06)

Ross said:


> Batz,
> 
> Poured you an Alt from the case swap keg & it fizzled out with only 10mm in the bottle
> So poured you one of my anawabs winning Alt instead & the bloody keg ran dry also
> ...




Why don't I just catch the train down for this one?  :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Brad_G (18/12/06)

*WARNING*

I just tried mackennys christmas pilsener. Well it went off with a* baNG. *i opened the lid and beer spouted out all over me, my kitchen and my clothes. Cheers!!!! None left in the bottle. 



Keep an eye on this one guys. maybe wrap it in towels in the fridge. Its explosive. 



Brad

PS Sorry no tasting notes, My floor was too dirty to lick it off!!!!!!!


----------



## Snow (20/12/06)

Brad_G said:


> *WARNING*
> 
> I just tried mackennys christmas pilsener. Well it went off with a* baNG. *i opened the lid and beer spouted out all over me, my kitchen and my clothes. Cheers!!!! None left in the bottle.
> 
> ...



Gee Brad, that's a bummer. I tried Mackennys a couple of nights ago and it didn't gush at all. In fact it was quite drinkable. A little over carbonated for my tastes, but I know this is how Kenny likes them. Maybe you got a bad bottle....

By the way does anybody know what the plastic bottle with *N* written on it is, and who brewed it? It's the only mystery bottle I've got left.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## bconnery (20/12/06)

Snow said:


> By the way does anybody know what the plastic bottle with *N* written on it is, and who brewed it? It's the only mystery bottle I've got left.
> 
> Cheers - Snow



That's actually a Z and it's Zizzle's APA. 

It's a good one too!

Did you get one with a BSA on the lid? I'm still trying to find out which one that is...


----------



## Snow (20/12/06)

bconnery said:


> That's actually a Z and it's Zizzle's APA.
> 
> It's a good one too!
> 
> Did you get one with a BSA on the lid? I'm still trying to find out which one that is...



:lol: ha ha it's a Z! If I'd fallen over drunk I would have read it the right way!

I don't remember getting one with BSA...Bindi's Sparkling Ale??? :huh: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Jye (21/12/06)

*Old Dogs APA*

This is a great APA with heaps of amarillo coming through, I though it also had simcoe until I looked at the label. A little under hopped for me but will be a great one for the non hop-heads.

Cheers :chug:


----------



## Screwtop (21/12/06)

Jye said:


> *Old Dogs APA*
> 
> A little under hopped for me but will be a great one for the non hop-heads.




Your a hop tragic Jye


----------



## Screwtop (21/12/06)

Hoops Oatmeal Stout:

Bit of a fizzer for me after the build up re carbonation. Opened the seal gingerly, ffsst, OK survived that. Poured with a gravely brown head which dissapeared almost straight away. Great colour and clarity, tasted more Porterish than Stout like, but remember someone shot my palate last week, could not find much roasted barley in the malt profile and it was a little on the sweet side. Sorry Hoops but my bottle was a little like a flat Porter.

VJVAL's APA:

I liked this beer, it was a little cloudy but an easy drinker with well balanced malt and hops, no apparent yeast flavours, fairly typical of the style hops wise, good aroma to flavour balance.

Wirra Street Brewery, English Bitter:

This beer had a nice aroma but I found it a little on the sweet side, good malt palate but a little light on the bittering hops. Neutral yeast flavour, a little off style, maybe mashed a little on the high side, but a good beer just the same.


----------



## Ross (21/12/06)

*SJC's Adelscott*

Had no idea what to expect with this beer, as I've never heard of it, let alone tasted it. Did a google search for a reference point & found this description which i reckon covers this beer pretty well:

"Bire au Malt Whisky" it says on the label, for this beer made with peat-smoked malt. The colour is a dark, burnished amber with a cream-coloured head that thins quite quickly. On the nose the aromas are quite complex, with hints of good cider, malt and a touch of smoky, iodine-like peat, though it is not particularly whisky-scented. In the mouth this smooth and creamy beer is intensely sweet as it strikes the palate, with a burnt orange and marmalade tang and a caramel note. That smoky, roasted barely note persists. It is different, and has genuine character."

I'm not a great fan of smokey beers normally, but this is really nice, great complexity - top brewing as usual steve :super: 

cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (22/12/06)

A little after the fact but I tried Brad's (vjval etc) APA earlier in the week. 

Another very nice example from this years APA Case Swap, I mean Xmas Case Swap.

Nice hop flavour against a good malt backdrop. 

I've had family up so I've been "forced" to drink my beers for a while 

Still no word on the bottle with BSA on the lid? Has anyone else tried this one?


----------



## Zizzle (22/12/06)

Wirra Street Brewery, English Bitter:

Dark golden colour and good clarity. Decent head and carb.
I'm not much of bitter fan, but I really like this one. Not overly bitter, and good malt character. I can't detect much hop flavour or aroma.

Jye Wheatburst:

My bottle was a bit of a dud, no carbonation. But luckily I had this beer on tap at the swap. Amazing fruity taste. Almost cordial flavours at times. I like it.


----------



## Jye (22/12/06)

Zizzle said:


> Jye Wheatburst:
> 
> My bottle was a bit of a dud, no carbonation....



Bugger :angry: if the bottles havent carbed by now then I dont think they will, drink up guys and imagine bubbles


----------



## Screwtop (22/12/06)

Two Rippers tonight:

Mackennys Pilsener: Thought this was a great beer, really well balanced malt and hops, goo carbonation and head, didn't think it was strictly to Pilsener style but a beer that I could have settled into, very nice.

Tidal Pete's AAA: Shite, outdone yourself old son! Great carbonation, clarity and colour and just slightly dry with a perfect malt bittering hop balance, aroma hop well to the fore and to style. Head was lacking a little was the only negative, but good carbonation maintained what head there was to the bottom of the glass. A great beer IMO Pete.


----------



## bconnery (22/12/06)

Snow's Schwarz

Great dark colour with a tan head. 

Carbonation was perhaps slightly underdone for mine but it didn't really detract from the beer. 

Great light roast character underpinned by just enough body and mouthfeel. A really nice beer.


----------



## Screwtop (22/12/06)

Bruce, what was that in the Mooshells ESB was it citrus?

Found it fruity to the nose, mine was a little undercarbonated and the head dissapeared quickly, Very interesting flavour profile that had me searching for answers. Sorry it was a little flat could have been much better with more carbonation.


----------



## Aussie Claret (23/12/06)

I just tried a couple this afternoon.

Mackennys Pilsener: I found this beer very, very, bitter, alot darker than a pilsner and cloudy. Wasn't to my taste sorry.

Then I tried Slugger dogs Pilsner
Mate this is a great beer, perfect colour, crystal clear perfectly balance a nice easy drinking refreshing beer.
Only minor observation could have had a little more hop aroma. But still a great beer.

Cheers
AC


----------



## bconnery (23/12/06)

Screwtop said:


> Bruce, what was that in the Mooshells ESB was it citrus?
> 
> Found it fruity to the nose, mine was a little undercarbonated and the head dissapeared quickly, Very interesting flavour profile that had me searching for answers. Sorry it was a little flat could have been much better with more carbonation.



Odd Screwtop. None of the ones I've tried have been undercarbonated! Such a pity you got one that was...

No citrus in this one. A non-fruit beer from me!

Hops are Progress and First Gold, about 70g and 20g with progress for bittering and first gold for flavour. 

Nottingham yeast so I'm guessing you get that taste from the First Gold hops. 

Cheers

Moose

3kg LME. 1kg Maris Otter 250g Crystal 150g Dark Crystal 250g MaltoDextrin 250g Carapils 70g Progress 20g First Gold.


----------



## mackenny (23/12/06)

Brad_G said:


> *WARNING*
> 
> I just tried mackennys christmas pilsener. Well it went off with a* baNG. *i opened the lid and beer spouted out all over me, my kitchen and my clothes. Cheers!!!! None left in the bottle.
> 
> ...



Sorry about that one  , it seems my bulk priming skills need some adjustment!!!
Was a bit of a rushed bre this time due to the timing of my holiday to the Cook Islands...
(Was also somewhat of an experiment also as it was the first time I tried the Blackrock Pilsener Blond extract as a base!)

Merry Christmas to you all, and as Confusion says... "Man who drink too much beer, end up with Mrs hop-ing mad!!!"


----------



## Screwtop (23/12/06)

bconnery said:


> Odd Screwtop. None of the ones I've tried have been undercarbonated! Such a pity you got one that was...
> 
> No citrus in this one. A non-fruit beer from me!
> 
> ...



Always ready for a surprise event when sampling one of yours mate! Kept thinking "what is that flavour", couldn't find another way to describe it, tasted faintly of citrus but not at all like American hop citrus. Knowing your love of experimentation, figured it just could be some orange zest or corriander. OK looks like I'm in again for the Craftbrewer december give away, just have to try First Gold. Hints please on style to experiment with Bruce?


----------



## bconnery (24/12/06)

It's a great English ale hop. I've used it the ESB and again in an English bitter where it was the predominant hop for both flavour and bittering. The bitter is also a beer I really like. 

I've also tasted as the sole hop in an English pale or golden ale in the UK and it worked very well that way too. 

Haven't tried it as an aroma one at all. 

Cheers

Ben

Moose


----------



## browndog (24/12/06)

*Frogman's American Pale Ale*
This beer poured with a nice white creamy head that held all the way to the bottom of the glass. A faint citrus aroma greeted the nose and a lightly bittered with plenty of malt behind it swirled past the gums. Nice session beer there FM, however, I prefer a higher bittered beer as found in...

*Old Dog's Pale Ale*
Poured with a white head that quickly died away, once again a slight citrus aroma, but once you take a sip, BANG, you are hit with the level of bitterness I like in a beer, I really enjoyed this one. To me it is very easy drinking thanks to the malt hiding in the background somewhat. I don't think it will be everyones cup of tea, but Old Dog, I give you the thumbs up mate.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Weizguy (25/12/06)

G'day.

I s'pose you guys are wondering what a NewSouthWelshman is doing posting here.
Well, I tasted some of these beers and thought that I should provide some feedback.

First off, let me tell you that sending beer from Pat's house, on a hot, bumpy truck ride to Newcastle does most of your beer no favour.
It really took the edge off a lot of the hop flavour and some of the maltiness. Only the hoppiest beers survived; prob due to Pat's simulation of the treatment that the original IPA's would have seen on their trip to India.

Pat attested to the hoppiness of the originals, and a discussion and the effects of heat and light followed. I wish I had tasted these beers at their peak.

All the beers tasted clean, but some of them had little else to offer after their journey. It's definitley true that Craft Beers don't always travel well.

I do recall that we started with Zizzle's APA and it was nice. I also enjoyed Old Dog's Pale and Snow's schwarzbier. I recall an American Amber, too. Tidal Pete? Great hop flavour, which Pat assured me was even better last time he had some. BrownDog's IPA held it's own and retained hop character and a good balance of hop/malt. 
Lighter, more subtle beers such as Batz's Scottish and Pat's lager had little flavour left, and may have still been a little yeasty, too. Dirty shame; especially as Pat swore that they were great at their peak.

Stephen may have got more flavour out of these beers than I did, but I was/am nevertheless qute chuffed to have had the opportunity to taste them.

I await correction by Pat, in case I have mis-identified any of these beers. I'm quite quite surprised that I remember many of them, at all.

Seth


----------



## browndog (25/12/06)

Les the Weizguy said:


> G'day.
> 
> I s'pose you guys are wondering what a NewSouthWelshman is doing posting here.
> Well, I tasted some of these beers and thought that I should provide some feedback.
> ...




Most welcome indeed Seth and it is good to see Pat is spreading the Christmas cheer around. Did you have a peek in the back of Pat's van by any chance? at the swap it looked like the back of a builders garage. I can just imagine all those beers rolling around back there, lucky they got there at all!. Speaking of the beers, you mentioned you had one of my IPAs, there are only 3 of those as I was 3 short with the APA. Glad to hear Pat got an IPA and he managed to condition it properly. Batz had one too so that is one still floating around out there.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (25/12/06)

browndog said:


> Most welcome indeed Seth and it is good to see Pat is spreading the Christmas cheer around. Did you have a peek in the back of Pat's van by any chance? at the swap it looked like the back of a builders garage. I can just imagine all those beers rolling around back there, lucky they got there at all!. Speaking of the beers, you mentioned you had one of my IPAs, there are only 3 of those as I was 3 short with the APA. Glad to hear Pat got an IPA and he managed to condition it properly. Batz had one too so that is one still floating around out there.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Hey BD,

Could this be the cause of my confusion over the hops. The label on my bottle just said Browndog's brewery, did not list the style. Could it have been the IPA? From memory the style was more APA, but wanted to check.


----------



## browndog (25/12/06)

No Mike, definitely no chinook in the IPA, on the caps I wrote either APA or IPA and the IPA had no american hops in it. On this wonderous day I decided to try three from the swap of styles I'm not familiar with so here goes.

*SJC's Adelscott*
Quite gassy upon opening the bottle and poured with a nice malty aroma. A well carbonated brew with a complex malt profile that I found slightly sweet. All up an interesting well brewed beer.

*Batz Scottish*
First time for a scottish coming from Batz, knew it would be a good beer and it was. Well carbed and good clarity with a nice malt driven bite, that's it, popped my scottish cherry. A canny beer indeed

*Screwtop's Weihenstephaner Heffe Weizen*
Jeez, I had to go get the bottle to see how to spell that! Rolled the bottle as per instructions, poured a glass and was instantly transported back to the Belgian Beer Cafe in Brisbane where we were buying small bottles of sweet cloudy beer for rediculous prices. I reckon I could have got 30 bucks for Screwtops bottle there and in saying that I say bloody good effort Mike.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (25/12/06)

browndog said:


> No Mike, definitely no chinook in the IPA, on the caps I wrote either APA or IPA and the IPA had no american hops in it. On this wonderous day I decided to try three from the swap of styles I'm not familiar with so here goes.
> 
> *Screwtop's Weihenstephaner Heffe Weizen*
> Jeez, I had to go get the bottle to see how to spell that! Rolled the bottle as per instructions, poured a glass and was instantly transported back to the Belgian Beer Cafe in Brisbane where we were buying small bottles of sweet cloudy beer for rediculous prices. I reckon I could have got 30 bucks for Screwtops bottle there and in saying that I say bloody good effort Mike.
> ...


Thanks BD,

Was pretty sure it was the APA must have seen that on the cap, as I replied re: the APA.

So happy you enjoyed the Weihenstaphaner, Marg and I had the last bottle tonight with xmas prawns. The decree is now that your APA and the Weihenstephaner should be available in copious quantities, no matter what! Bugger, have a Scottish 80/- an APA and an Irish Red backed up first, but am looking forward to the Weihenstephan Hefe RoggenWeizen should be able to have it on tap by New Year.


----------



## OLD DOG (28/12/06)

hi guys,

thanks to everyone for the time and effort that went into the swap and xmas get together. I am looking forward to next years all ready. 

*kiwi greg pilsner 
initial pour was of a nice compact head with a nice gold colour. 
Its taste was of good malt flavour with good bitterness and. 
the head didnt last throughout glass. 
I enjoyed this beer and wish I had a couple more.

English Bitter wirra st brewery
great pouring beer with a lot of hop aroma, with good malt flavours. 
A very nice bitterness in after taste.
well done.

sluggerdog pilsner
very good clear and crisp tasting beer, I thought it had good aroma for the style. bitterness thoughout was refreshing and another I am keen to have a go at. My father in law also gave it a big thumbs up.


great work boys. I am cant wait to taste the others after tasting these few.

cheeers old dog 

:chug:*


----------



## Screwtop (28/12/06)

Tasted SJC's Adelscott last night!

Pretty much a beer out of left field which I would expect from Steve:

A beer made from whiskey malt! it certainly was. I liked this one, dark colour matched well with the phenolics from the peat smoked malt. The head did not last, carbonation on the low side. Great aroma complexity, just a touch cidery, with a sweet malty taste. Being a Laphroaig fan I loved the phenolics, this was a very interesting beer.


----------



## PistolPatch (29/12/06)

Am still doing edits and post deletions 2 mornings after drinking 100 Hollandias. What's in that stuff?

Had a big drinkathon with Stephen and Les in Newcastle last week where I left all my tasting notes. 

A quick translation though is that I cannot taste beers consecutively. Even Zizzle's beer, of which I had two, didn't taste anything like the first delicious one I had. Still can only remember tasting one dud. All the rest tasted pretty damn good to me even at 5am. Will ring Steve and see if he has my notes so I can post something constructive.

I'm going back to the one a day on a clean palate tasting policy. I better start today as I really can't take the swap beers across the Nullabor.

Only things for now I can tell you is Hollandia makes you post badly and New South Welshman make you drink until the sun comes up. Perfect!


----------



## OLD DOG (29/12/06)

*VJVAL APA*

A great tasting beer, very smooth. 
I enjoyed maltiness and hoppiness, not as hoppy as some apas but great all the same. 
It was a little cloudy and looked very good in the glass, also kept its head throughout. 
well done Brad.

old dog


----------



## Batz (29/12/06)

MacKennys Monastery Malthouse Pils

Most ended up on the Bat floor,gusher,what was left continued to creep out the bottle for ages.
What I did get to drink was a nice drop,shame about the over carbonation.

Batz


----------



## Jye (30/12/06)

Ive just cracked the last bottle I have and of my American Wheat and it has carbed up ok, so heres hoping some other do  

Chad and I are brewing a Scottish Ale today and will be drinking Batz bottle as the example... hope its great


----------



## Jye (31/12/06)

Ross said:


> *Batz - Scottish Ale*
> 
> Had this one last the other night & think I poured it a bit cold - It poured beautifully, with a lovely head, probably the best presented beer so far. Intial taste though was a little dissapointing, just didn't do it for me; so left it in the glass for a bit while watching telly - what a difference though once it had warmed up a bit - the beer came alive & certainly had the grin factor we all seek....
> 
> ...



While brewing yesterday with Chad I drank this one over a bit of time and once it had warmed up it became soooo incredible smooth and balanced.

Greatly enjoyed :beer:


----------



## bonj (1/1/07)

Ok,

I had a tour of browndog's brewery yesterday, and amongst tasting his excellent offerings, we cracked a couple of the case swap brews.

I'm not real good at all this tasting business, but I did take photos!

First we tasted Snow's Schwarzbier:

I thoroughly enjoyed this beer. It poured with a nice big head, which lasted almost the the bottom of the glass, leaving a nice lacing. I'm a big fan of dark beers in general, and I enjoyed the flavours of this one. Not burnt tasting at all. I could drink this one all day. Here's a picture:






Next we cracked Incider's Apple Cider. I quite enjoyed this cider. This one poured with a nice head, that didn't have time to subside before it was gone. I don't have ciders often, so I was quite surprised with it. It was quite dry, which is nice. It's a pity I had to finish it quickly as my ride arrived.





Browndog quite generously gave me Mooshell's Extra Strong Bitter to take home. I shared this one with my father and we both thoroughly enjoyed it. Poured with a good head, that didn't last (probably my glasses). Not as hoppy as I expected, not having tried the style before, but definitely a tasty brew. Unfortunately, I didn't take any photos of this one.

Well done on the three beers I feel privileged to have tried courtesy of browndog. And a big thanks to browndog for giving me a tour of his brewery, and for the samples we enjoyed.

I look forward to meeting more of you, and sharing a few beers.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## browndog (2/1/07)

Bonj said:


> Ok,
> 
> I had a tour of browndog's brewery yesterday, and amongst tasting his excellent offerings, we cracked a couple of the case swap brews.
> 
> ...



Well well, could that be some of Screwtop's Nuts and Bolts in the background? 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Snow (2/1/07)

Glad you liked the schwarz, Bonj! I too had my last of the case swap beers tonight. 

*Mothballs Porter*

Poured a beautiful dense, creamy, white head, with a gorgeous ruby colour in the body and clear as hell . Malt aroma a bit subdued, and couldn't pick up any hops, which is how I like my porter. The flavour was nice and roasty, with little bitterness. Malt was good, but it had a certain "twang" which I associate with some of my earlier Coopers Old kit beers. Not saying that this porter is a kit beer, just making the observation. What yeast did you use, Mothballs? And how warm did you ferment? To me this was a bit of a flaw and if you're doing partials with liquid or dry extract instead of kits, and using fresh yeast, then I wouldn't expect this flavour.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Aussie Claret (4/1/07)

22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout (Can be consumed immediately) - 1084 Irish Ale (Wyeast)

I've never had an oatmeal stout before so didn't really know what to expect, and was also concerned about the exploding bottle stories but mine was fine. Very smooth beer with a lasting light brown creamy head, not so much of a roasted flavour and a mild bitterness, slightly sweet. A very drinkable beer. Nice one!

Am I the only one with beers left I've only sampled a handful?

Also tried the ESB3 a week or so ago and thought that this was an exceptional beer, very very nice with hoppy aroma, blanced maltiness, clear light brown colour. Nice work would love to see the recipe.

Cheers
AC
AC


----------



## Zizzle (4/1/07)

I deliberately saved Snow's Schwarzbier till now since I've got a version of Ross's Schwarz on tap to compare against.

They do taste quite different. Snow's Schwarz is sweeter.

I like both, but I think I could have more of a session on Ross's recipe.


----------



## browndog (4/1/07)

Hi Blokes, 
I appologise, I have been busy and have not had time to finish my reviews. Allow me a moment to fetch notes..........

*Sluggerdog's German Pilsener*
Poured with a big white head, light golden and crystal clear. A well balanced, great tasting beer. Well done Slugger I promote you to Lagermaster.

*Tidal Pete's Amber Ale*
This beers was well carbed when poured and produced a big head thanks to bottle condtioning. I found it to have a beautiful amber hue (that I want to copy) and a flavour more balanced between the malt and hops than I thought a yank beer would have. Maybe I'm a hophead, but I was looking for the citrus. Never the less I enjoyed this beer to the last drop. Well done Pete.

*Stumbling Kegs American Wheat*
Once again, I know next to nothing about wheat beers so this offering from Jye was going to be interesting. Upon pouring I found the beer was lightly carbonated wit ha nice hop aroma anticipating the tastebuds for a Jye hopburst cringe. But alas, the hand of reason, or sanity, has reached out and sternly implied NO MORE as Jye reached for his Hop Shovel. Jye heeded this and has produced a well balanced beer. Use the Force Jye, not the hops. Good one Mate.

*Mothball's Porter*
This beer poured nice and dark with a creamy head that that faded then stayed all the way to the bottom of the glass. The clarity was great and I really enjoyed the malt /hop balance. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bconnery (5/1/07)

Aussie Claret said:


> Also tried the ESB3 a week or so ago and thought that this was an exceptional beer, very very nice with hoppy aroma, blanced maltiness, clear light brown colour. Nice work would love to see the recipe.
> 
> Cheers
> AC
> AC



The recipe is up in the recipe section of the site...

Cheers

Moose


----------



## Snow (5/1/07)

Zizzle said:


> I deliberately saved Snow's Schwarzbier till now since I've got a version of Ross's Schwarz on tap to compare against.
> 
> They do taste quite different. Snow's Schwarz is sweeter.
> 
> I like both, but I think I could have more of a session on Ross's recipe.



Yeah I mashed it too warm (67-68c). I like my schwarzes dry, too. Next time I'll aim for 64c. 

- Snow


----------



## Jye (5/1/07)

browndog said:


> *Stumbling Kegs American Wheat*
> Once again, I know next to nothing about wheat beers so this offering from Jye was going to be interesting. Upon pouring I found the beer was lightly carbonated wit ha nice hop aroma anticipating the tastebuds for a Jye hopburst cringe. But alas, the hand of reason, or sanity, has reached out and sternly implied NO MORE as Jye reached for his Hop Shovel. Jye heeded this and has produced a well balanced beer. Use the Force Jye, not the hops. Good one Mate.



LOL :lol: 

You cant talk BD... your just as much a hop junky as me


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (9/1/07)

Update from PAT : 

( I had Sluggerdogs pils @02:30 out the back of Cobar , Tell him it went down very well , though it diden't stop the ants from interrupting my 2 hours sleep.. )  

Moose's ESB is in the esky for later in the day.. 



This was via SMS yesterday around 11:00 ..


Cheers Ned for Pat.. :beer:


----------



## Batz (9/1/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Update from PAT :
> 
> ( I had Sluggerdogs pils @02:30 out the back of Cobar , Tell him it went down very well , though it diden't stop the ants from interrupting my 2 hours sleep.. )
> 
> ...




I want to know how his date with InCider's sister went 

Batz


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (9/1/07)

I think she skipped town till he was on his way west ..


----------



## Jye (10/1/07)

Screwtop's Weihenstephaner *Krystal *Weizen

Enjoyed Screwtops weizen last night as a krystal because the yeast is now on the stir plate doing its thing and if my hefe comes out half as good I will be laughing  HUGE aroma of bananas and some bubblegum from the moment you crack the lid to the end of the glass... wish I had more  

I think you mentioned in another post you fermented at 20C and just wanted to check this as I want mine to grow up and be just like yours. My plans are to make a 2L starter with some wort from the no-chill cube and pitch that into a under aerated wort at 18C, then let it naturally rise to 20C.

Hows that sound?

Cheers
Jye


----------



## Screwtop (10/1/07)

Jye said:


> Screwtop's Weihenstephaner *Krystal *Weizen
> 
> Enjoyed Screwtops weizen last night as a krystal because the yeast is now on the stir plate doing its thing and if my hefe comes out half as good I will be laughing  HUGE aroma of bananas and some bubblegum from the moment you crack the lid to the end of the glass... wish I had more
> 
> ...




Pitched at 26C then into the ferm fridge at 20C. It's great yeast Jye, realy glad you liked it.


----------



## Jye (12/1/07)

48 hours later and the little fellers are about to be stepped up to continue their orgy... the starter tasted great  

From the look of the 2L starter this morning it will be ready to pitch tonight.


----------



## sluggerdog (17/1/07)

Batz said:


> Browndogs IPA
> 
> First impressions cloudy,lacks a little head...then........fantastic taste,finished the bottle wishing I had a few more of these.
> 
> ...




Am into the xmas brews now (finally) Downed a few last weekend (lagers and APA's) but was smashed before hand so don't expect a review. All I remember is mine was slightly disapointing compared to the reviews I got (I did run out and put in a few from another batch which I got so if you don't agree with others reviews of my brew you probably got the dud)

Anyway the first one I pulled out had nothing on it except IPA on the cap and the date of 25/11, would this be your IPA Browndog?

A basic review as follows: (different to batz review so I question if it is the same beer, was there 2 IPAs brewed?)

first glass, beautiful head, nearly a little too much but fine, laced all the way down the glass, nice colour and the brew was crystal clear. Taste: great balance while neither malt or hops dominating, if anything I can taste a little chocolate malt (?? total guess)

Nice brew, could down a stack of these in a session.


----------



## InCider (17/1/07)

Batz said:


> I want to know how his date with InCider's sister went
> 
> Batz


I asked her why she didn't meet up with Pat and she said she didn't have his number! Pat said he didn't have her number either! I assumed he had all that stuff squared away!

... h34r: ...

sorry pat. She loves a beer and a durry!


----------



## Batz (17/1/07)

InCider said:


> I asked her why she didn't meet up with Pat and she said she didn't have his number! Pat said he didn't have her number either! I assumed he had all that stuff squared away!
> 
> ... h34r: ...
> 
> sorry pat. She loves a beer and a durry!




:lol: :lol: 

InCider I am not a cider drinker but the wife loved you Spicy Cider

Batz


----------



## InCider (17/1/07)

Batz said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> InCider I am not a cider drinker but the wife loved you Spicy Cider
> 
> Batz



Thanks Batz. The feedback was much appreciated  

I had mine (apart from the one I had to drink early one nite yeeech) on monday. Heaps of Pear - dominating the apple, malt was quite noticable, but not over powering, and a hint of the spices that my wife handed me. I must admit that I quite enjoyed it, but as an occaisional cider drinker it was more to my taste. 

Could do with maybe another month or two.

InCider.


----------



## browndog (18/1/07)

sluggerdog said:


> Am into the xmas brews now (finally) Downed a few last weekend (lagers and APA's) but was smashed before hand so don't expect a review. All I remember is mine was slightly disapointing compared to the reviews I got (I did run out and put in a few from another batch which I got so if you don't agree with others reviews of my brew you probably got the dud)
> 
> Anyway the first one I pulled out had nothing on it except IPA on the cap and the date of 25/11, would this be your IPA Browndog?
> 
> ...



If it were mine Slugger it should have had a label on the bottle too mate, was it in a king brown?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sluggerdog (18/1/07)

browndog, it was a screw top tallie.

I think there might have been a label on it before as there seems to be some glue there but no label?

Did anyone else make an IPA?


----------



## Snow (18/1/07)

sluggerdog said:


> browndog, it was a screw top tallie.
> 
> I think there might have been a label on it before as there seems to be some glue there but no label?
> 
> Did anyone else make an IPA?


That IPA was David Bunzli's. He has some problems with the labels falling off. I quite enjoyed this beer.

- Snow


----------



## sluggerdog (18/1/07)

Cheers for clearing that one up Snow. So did I.


----------



## Aussie Claret (18/1/07)

I tried Tidal Pete's American Amber last night which was quite enjoyable.

It was quite highly carbonated, crystal clear, a light amber colour and well balanced; it did lack hop aroma and flavour but was a pleasant quaffer. Held it's head high all the way to the end.

Cheers
AC


----------



## sluggerdog (18/1/07)

Wirra St Brewery English Bitter

Not much of a review (short in length - I'm lazy) but I liked this one, not a huge fan of engligh brews but not against them either, after this however I'm thinking I might give one a crack myself.


----------



## PistolPatch (18/1/07)

InCider said:


> I asked her why she didn't meet up with Pat and she said she didn't have his number! Pat said he didn't have her number either! I assumed he had all that stuff squared away!
> 
> ... h34r: ...
> 
> sorry pat. She loves a beer and a durry!



I only have a few secs on here but InCider is lying!!! He only started answering my texts and phone calls about his sister when he knew for sure that I was on the Nullabor  

I'm really dissapointed Sean. I even had 20 bottles of your cider (everyone gave me theirs at the swap and this was even before I told them of my plan :unsure: ) to give to your sister over brunch. The only way you can redeem yourself is to put her on the plane with Batz when he comes here at the end of the month.

Will post a few reviews when I get proper access to a computer as one involves photos and the others have to be made up as I can't remember them  

Pat Kerouac


----------



## sluggerdog (19/1/07)

Tidalpetes Amber Ale.

Yumo, well balanced and crystal clear, first glass poured a glass full of head but other then that it was great.

Cheers!


----------



## sluggerdog (19/1/07)

Batz Scottish Ale

Yeah nice as they get. Is there a recipe for this around so I can see what's in it?

Cheers!


----------



## sluggerdog (20/1/07)

*Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen*

OK, I'm with Batz on the whole wheat thing however this beer was not half bad, I will be finishing the whole bottle too.

I didnt roll as per the label instructions as I'm sure that would have increased the flavour profile that I am not so fond of however the brew was very drinkable.

Don't think I'll be rushing out to brew a wheat anytime soon but atleast now I won't run away from one.. like this anyway.

Cheers Screwtop!


----------



## sluggerdog (20/1/07)

*Aussie Claret - American Brown*

OK the name has never done anything for me, an american brown sounds just like the aussie browns I do every morning. Anyway because of this I have never looked into the style and I didn't know what to expect.

I Love it, would have to say it's close to if not the best I have tried so far, no comments on how close to style it is but either way I'd love the recipe. Would I be too far out in guessing it is similar to a dark ale while using american hops? 

Well done, please post recipe if you have not already done so.

 SD


----------



## sqyre (21/1/07)

sluggerdog, i love your German pilsner. 

I am not going to even attempt to review it. as my experience with this type of brew is...well..there isn't any experience.

But i love it. please pm me the recipe or direct me to where i may find it...



thank-you muchly

sqyre.
EDIT: Doesn't matter, found it in recipes... Funny that


----------



## Aussie Claret (22/1/07)

Slugger Dog,

Thanks for the rap, the recipe was posted in the Xmas recipe thread, Let me know if you can't find it I'll put it in the recipe section tonight.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry173326

It was my first attempt at the style, just used a malty base with American Hops.


Cheers
AC

Edit: link to the recipe


----------



## sjc (29/1/07)

Sluggerdog
really enjoyed your German Pils. Found it nice and dry, easy to drink and well balanced. I'll be giving your recipe a try soon. 
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## PistolPatch (7/5/07)

(Note: I have lost a heap of AHB email addresses in a computer mishap so, if you haven't heard from me in a few months, please email me or PM me with your email address. If you want to receive a good forward from me every 3 or 4 weeks then do likewise.)

It's confession time but before I do this, I have to post a pic...





There's a story behind both the beer (Mooshell's ESB) and the gate. I can tell you about the beer but Screwtop will have to tell you about the gate. Mind you, it might be a while before we get that story as he is flat out pasting Inspector Pocket Brewery stickers all around southern Australia at the moment. Good on him! His gate story is a good one and you might even have to wait until the next get-together before he unleashes it.

Anyway the gate in the pic is at the beginning of the Nullabor and I have to say guys that because I did the trip in only two and a bit sleeps, I only had two of your beers on the trip from Sydney but whilst both tasted superb I am only certain of one and that was Frogman's. (Mooshell's comes later.) I drank Damien's on the day the pic was taken and by God did it taste great!!!! If there had been more than one I would have pulled over and drunk the lot without doubt. It was pure bliss to have a totally easy-drinking and interesting craft brew on the Nullabor when the temp outside was 33 and in the van, right above the engine, 38 - a lot more during the day. (I drank Fogman's at dusk.)

The beer I had the next day was a pure desert delight as well - I certainly remember that. But you guys know how it is on a swap. You remember the first beer of the day and then not much else. The same thing has happened to me with the passing of time. Greg, if I had to hazard a guess, and I think it's a good one, I think it was your pilsener. If it wasn't yours then it would have been a pale ale as I was focussed on light coloured beers on the Nullabor. Whoever it was, I am in your debt!

The rest of the beers, bar one, I drank when I got to Perth but over a month or so. TidalPete's rings a big bell but I can't remember if this was because it was great or green. You should put a 'Consume By' date on your bottles Pete 

I don't drink cider but InCider, yours was tops! While there was no way that I was actually going to drink it, I gave it to a stray Norwegian hitch-hiker near Eucla who, after drinking your bottle, was able to display a mind-boggling array of advanced Hatha Yoga positions. All this she managed to do in the back of my van. Quite clever really. You probably should bottle that stuff.

I confess that I can't write up any more beers bar one but, I found all, bar about two, to be good to really enjoyable. These beers were exposed to shocking temperature flunctuations so to be able to say that all bar two were great or had no problems is pretty amazing.

The only one I have left to write about is Mooshells ESB. It's the one in the picture.

I used it in the pic as it was easily accessible in the back of the van and had a great label. (I actually had Frogman's beer cooling in my 12V esky at the time.) Even on the Nullabor, in the heat, I was actually looking forward to tasting Mooshell's beer as I knew it was going to be a style that was less than 4 billion IBU's. I respected this beer and wanted the perfect environment and mood in which to taste it like I try to do with all Swap beers.

Anyway, back in the van she went. She travelled all the way to Perth. She sat in my sister's shed during 40 degree plus days.

Finally, the day came when I said, 'Yep, I am having her tonight!'

So, about midday, I went out to the shed, pulled the Cooper's carton of Swap beers off the shelf and then I wept.

We are talking about a beer that had survived being devoured by Stephen and Les, a beer that had crossed the continent rattling around in the back of my van and then been baked in my sister's shed. A beer that I had been waiting for the right moment to bring to my lips.

I keep replaying it over and over in my mind. I'm sure that I pulled the carton out gently. I know I did. There was only a slight tinkling of glass upon glass and then....

Mooshell's ESB exploded!

Sorry guys, I really can't write anymore. Even talking about this now has been quite upsetting.

All I can say now is that if this ESB was really good, send me the recipe and I will hold a brew day requiem here in Perth. As I am once again in an apartment and now actually brew in the bathroom, the ceremony will have to be restricted to just a few respectful brewers.

Oh! And if it was a really crap beer just send me a different recipe for the same style. That'll do.


Pat


----------



## Screwtop (13/7/07)

PistolPatch said:


> (Note: I have lost a heap of AHB email addresses in a computer mishap so, if you haven't heard from me in a few months, please email me or PM me with your email address. If you want to receive a good forward from me every 3 or 4 weeks then do likewise.)
> 
> It's confession time but before I do this, I have to post a pic...
> 
> ...




Well some I'll tell, the gate is to the whale watching facility at Yalata near the head of the bight. Decided to turn off there and have a look, when nearly at the gate a sign appeared advising to stop and pay to enter. Well I threw a little stompy and started raving about tax dollars and my rights and told SWAMBO I was not stopping and paying anyone. She was beginning to become hysterical about the time I roared through the gate with 5 tons of Cruiser and caravan at great speed and not acknowledging an aboriginal guy coming out of the building near the gate. Roared through with her in my ear about being responsible and how I would get us in trouble. Shut her out and continued on until we got to the whale watching facility and viewing facility - IT WAS BLOODYWELL CLOSED




so thats why the gate was open, and thats what he was coming out to tell me


----------



## Batz (13/7/07)

good old Pat







Batz


----------



## Screwtop (13/7/07)

Batz said:


> good old Pat
> View attachment 13716
> 
> Batz




ROFLMGO!!!!


----------



## InCider (13/7/07)

Batz said:


> good old Pat
> View attachment 13716
> 
> Batz


he didn't fall off the BIAB perch while posing!


----------



## Screwtop (13/7/07)

InCider said:


> he didn't fall off the BIAB perch while posing!




Puniman tumas, nedim, sori hia tumas bilong dok i dai pinis, plenim long graun asde. Sit bilong paia e kam tede.


----------



## InCider (13/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> Puniman tumas, nedim, sori hia tumas bilong dok i dai pinis, plenim long graun asde. Sit bilong paia e kam tede.


Olget manmeri bikpela tiem tink bilong dok di pinis blo yu na meri SWAMBO. Istap billong ples bilong balus.

Amen.


----------



## Screwtop (13/7/07)

InCider said:


> Olget manmeri bikpela tiem tink bilong dok di pinis blo yu na meri SWAMBO. Istap billong ples bilong balus.
> 
> Amen.




Tenkyu tumas gut wantok, no bin plantim epot tasol


----------



## InCider (13/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> Tenkyu tumas gut wantok, no bin plantim epot tasol


Plenti hepi taim. Pleti taim kisim bia. Plenti wantok bilong yupela na SWAMBO. Nubawan Manmeri.

Dispela.


----------



## winkle (14/7/07)

Stop it already, your bring about flashbacks from the Fly longtime tasall


----------



## PistolPatch (14/7/07)

I can't beleive that Batz has posted pics of my wife...

Batz, I explicitly told you that any photos or videos I sent you of Mrs PP were for your own enjoyment only and not to be published on the net. Her porn star days are well and truly over and are a period we both would like to forget. Thanks a lot mate.

I think the least you can do for me is translate the last four posts here.

WTF does all that mean? :wacko: 
Pat


----------



## InCider (14/7/07)

PistolPatch said:


> I can't beleive that Batz has posted pics of my wife...
> 
> Batz, I explicitly told you that any photos or videos I sent you of Mrs PP were for your own enjoyment only and not to be published on the net. Her porn star days are well and truly over and are a period we both would like to forget. Thanks a lot mate.
> 
> ...



She does love a roll in the hay,
She loves is so much she never says neigh!


----------



## Screwtop (14/7/07)

Batz said:


> good old Pat
> View attachment 13716
> 
> Batz



dispela meri bilong upela maritman, goapim dispela meri tru?


----------

